# Murry 2510 (String Trimmer) Issue



## willie (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi ya'll! How is ever one?

A customer brought a trimmer in & said it stopped running.
I have changed bad primmer bulb & cleaned inside carb. passages with break spray. gaskets are good. Spark plug has good spark & gas filter/lines are clean.
Now trimmer will start on choke/medium & run settings for 20 seconds with new
gas & oil. I have read on this site (Hobby Talk) that it is cheaper to replace carb. with new one. Different sites show a lot of Ruixing carbs. but not the right one for this trimmer. Ruixing carb.(H142A-25A) is on this machine.
Any help would be appreciated.


Thanks, willie


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

If it runs for 20 seconds & quits, a flap valve (on pump diaphragm) is probably NG.

Can you post the model & S/N of the unit? For example, MTD sells OEM carbs. such as Walbro for less than you can get it through a Walbro source. The Ruixing carbs. tend to be very inexpensive as well.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I do not bother cleaning these carbs when I can get a new one for $15-20 on ebay.


----------



## willie (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for info. paulr44 & Rentahusband.
I orded a new carb. on MTD site. I will get back here when I receive new carb.
& get it running.


Thanks, willie


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Working on a Crafttman snowblower and just for curiosity I looked up a new carb from Sears, $88 plus shipping. Ebay had them starting at $20 with free shipping. Ebay is my go to place for carbs!!


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Rentahusband said:


> Working on a Crafttman snowblower and just for curiosity I looked up a new carb from Sears, $88 plus shipping. Ebay had them starting at $20 with free shipping. Ebay is my go to place for carbs!!


Hmm, $20 on eBay sounds like an aftermarket carb. Not to say they aren't good. Just have to judge the value of the machine vs. cost of repair and make your decision.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

paulr44 said:


> Hmm, $20 on eBay sounds like an aftermarket carb. Not to say they aren't good. Just have to judge the value of the machine vs. cost of repair and make your decision.


When you can purchase a complete new trimmer for $83.00, I can't imagine paying much more for an oem carb. It probably came with a clone carburetor when they built it.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

If it is something I aquired and fixing to sell, I will go the aftermarket route. If working on for a customer, I give them the options, 99% of the time they opt for the much cheaper aftermarket option. So far I have had no issues with the aftermarket replacements.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> When you can purchase a complete new trimmer for $83.00, I can't imagine paying much more for an oem carb. It probably came with a clone carburetor when they built it.


I was merely pointing out that an OEM carb. may only be a couple dollars more. If a trimmer is $83, it's disposable to begin with when you think about it's lifespan vs. cost.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Rentahusband said:


> If it is something I aquired and fixing to sell, I will go the aftermarket route. If working on for a customer, I give them the options, 99% of the time they opt for the much cheaper aftermarket option. So far I have had no issues with the aftermarket replacements.


I had a customer today with a 4-stroke Troy-Bilt trimmer I worked on a year or two ago (the tag was still on it). I suggested he consider if it owed him anything, and advised as we charge for inspection and estimates he'd probably be better off buying new. He took my advice, unfortunately he had a split boom with attachments, so buying of our in-stock brands (we are MTD, but don't stock equipment) he will try to get another Troy to use the attachments. This is what you deal with all the time, so of course you have to judge equipment value vs. repair cost vs. replacement cost, and steer your customers in the right direction. They may not like to hear their unit is disposable, but that's exactly what the box stores sell.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

paulr44 said:


> I was merely pointing out that an OEM carb. may only be a couple dollars more. If a trimmer is $83, it's disposable to begin with when you think about it's lifespan vs. cost.


The point I was attempting to make is that those inexpensive units are usually Chinese sourced to start with and have cloned (aftermarket) parts from the start. An actual Walbro, Tillotson, or Zama carburetor would be an upgrade over what it was likely built with.



paulr44 said:


> I had a customer today with a 4-stroke Troy-Bilt trimmer I worked on a year or two ago (the tag was still on it). I suggested he consider if it owed him anything, and advised as we charge for inspection and estimates he'd probably be better off buying new. He took my advice, unfortunately he had a split boom with attachments, so buying of our in-stock brands (we are MTD, but don't stock equipment) he will try to get another Troy to use the attachments. This is what you deal with all the time, so of course you have to judge equipment value vs. repair cost vs. replacement cost, and steer your customers in the right direction. They may not like to hear their unit is disposable, but that's exactly what the box stores sell.


I often let my customers know before I even come out, that it's likely any repair will approach or perhaps exceed replacement costs of these types of equipment. 

It's getting hard to justify doing any type of repair to these discount store units, unless you are doing it for yourself. Otherwise they are truly disposable (recyclable) units.


----------

